# Monday rant



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

You know those bumbling idiots who attempt to justify their stupidity by quipping off lame retorts like, "Well golly gee...it must be tough to be right all the time."? Well, i've got news for them...

It is. It _is_ tough being right all the time. It's a gruelling, unrelenting struggle against the infinite stupidity of the rabble and it is as arduous and thankless as anything i can imagine.

I'm seriously reaching my snapping point here. I can't take much more of this. What the hell is the matter with the world? Did everyone take stupid pills at some point and everything just became disjointed and lost? I mean, seriously...what the hell is going on? North American society in particular (probably only because i'm most familiar with it) just seems to be swarming with stupidity.

First of all, my job. It is probably one of the more elementary places one can work. It's not NASA. We aren't landing rockets on the fucking moon here. And yet not a bloody day goes by that i don't have to baby-step one of my simpleton co-workers or supervisors through the most rudimentary of procedures. It's simply incroyable. My direct supervisor in particular seems to be infected with a deleterious mixture of both stupidity and arrogance so that she will never actually admit that she has been wrong (which she invariably is), even when it's there in black and white. I feel like i work in a bloody day care center, coddling these half-wits while they drool all over themselves trying to understand simple logic.

But it doesn't stop here. God no. My workplace is evidentally a microcosm of the entire continental shelf. In Canada we elected a new federal government. The "Progressive" Conservatives. On election day, i swayed five voters toward the Green Party simply by spending five minutes to explain to them why that vote made more sense. This didn't work because i'm especially persuasive. It just worked because these morons were such sheep that they were quite literally going to go to the polls and vote Conservative for the simple reason of their seeing a lot of signs on lawns that told them to do so. Seriously. One of these people seriously used that as an explanation of why they were going to vote this way. It makes me want to vomit. As for the others, they just shrugged their shoulders and sheepishly offered, "I don't know. We need a change." Pathetic. And guess what? It's my firm believe that we have a PC government in Ottawa because the majority of Canadians did just this. They shrugged their shoulders, farted out an excuse, and voted.

And don't even get me started on the Americans. I don't know what more can be said about George W. Bush, without a doubt the worst US president in history. Now his administration is censoring scientists from telling the world the truth about global warming and how bad it's all gotten. And Americans continue to support him. Blissfully ignorant while rattling off rhetoric about supporting the president and blah blah blah while he shoves political propoganda up their collective asses.

I'm so sick of the fact that people actually still debate global warming and other ensuing environmental calamities. The world is dying. This january in Toronto was the warmest one on record...ever. And you still get the inevitable shiny happy weather reporters bluthering on about how beautiful it's going to be the next few days. "We're in for some sensational weather the next few weeks..." with a big fat smile on her face. This dim-wit who sits next to me who has the personality of a piece of plastic often says to me "Oh wow, it's beautiful out today!" or if it's cold, "Too bad we couldn't have more weather like last week when it was warm".

Yeah, too bad. Too bad we can't just accelerate global warming more and more so the polar ice caps can melt faster and faster and farmlands can be riddled with disaster after disaster endangering our food supply and ecosystem and God knows what else, just so we can all have a few warm days. It's [email protected]#$ing January! It's supposed to be cold in Canada. My family was building an ice rink on their property earlier this winter. It never got cold enough to maintain it and so now there's just a bunch of wood and a big puddle of water there.

Big tragedy near my mother's house this weekend when three 22 year olds decided to motorcycle across Lake Simcoe in above zero temperatures. The ice broke, they all plunged into the water at 3 in the morning, two died, one barely made it. A woman i work with knew two of them and today was lamenting their passing. And yes, it's sad and horrible and everything, but seriously what the hell were they thinking going out on a lake in spring like weather on a motorcycle. That's just stupid.

Anyway, i'm done with my rant. Thanks for listening.

s.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

And another thing...what kind of sick, twisted sadist thought up the idea of Monday in the first place. It's horrible. I hate monday. :evil:


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

tuesday through sunday isn't so good either.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2006)

sebastian said:


> My direct supervisor in particular seems to be infected with a deleterious mixture of both stupidity and arrogance so that she will never actually admit that she has been wrong (which she invariably is), even when it's there in black and white. (probably a narcissist)
> 
> On election day, i swayed five voters toward the Green Party simply by spending five minutes to explain to them why that vote made more sense. This didn't work because i'm especially persuasive. It just worked because these morons were such sheep that they were quite literally going to go to the polls and vote Conservative for the simple reason of their seeing a lot of signs on lawns that told them to do so. Seriously. One of these people seriously used that as an explanation of why they were going to vote this way.
> s.


To paraphrase the non-celebrity Johnny Depp, "People don't know what they like. They have to be told it." (re: film reviews, but it's true all around)

That's why I question the encouragement made to the populace to vote. It doesn't reflect anything but who did the best p.r. job that election.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2006)

sebastian said:


> I'm so sick of the fact that people actually still debate global warming and other ensuing environmental calamities.
> s.


People debate it so they don't have to do anything about it. No one can actually prove that global warming has had an unhealthy push from industrialization, so any moron can sit smugly in his rut and fool himself that forces greater than himself are in charge. It's a cop out.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

I dont know, beachgirl. Alot of objective evidence is building to support the theory that we are speeding up the natural processes of global warming and cooling. You almost have to choose NOT to care, unless your a citizen who is kind of burnt out with alot of useless environmental/anti-people bluster. When I went door-to-door for PennEnvironment's No-More-Mercury-Campaign this summer, I ran into alot of well-meaning souls just scared to give money to a GreenPeace wannabe. And I dont blame them. I'm not sympathetic with GreenPeace or their tactics. They are pro-animal and anti-people. It was my job to convince them that regardless of their veiws, pro-bush, anti-Bush, Republican, Democrat, that from a standpoint as a human being, eliminating mercury emissions from power plants is a productive and cost-effective step for the health of both them and their families. I also ran into people who "just hated tree-huggers", but out of 60 houses visited a day for 2 months, it was only two. Humanity is, on the whole, and when given a fair chance, kind and reasonable. Many may be sheep, but even then they are well-meaning sheep. They just lack brains. Its up to us people who have them to shepherd them.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Move to Spain or Italy Sebastian. Their weekends start on Friday lunchtime and their workweek doesn't start until Monday lunchtime. Good idea if you ask me.

Plus they get a two hour lunch break.....or siesta. Yeah, right.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

Martinelv said:


> Move to Spain or Italy Sebastian. Their weekends start on Friday lunchtime and their workweek doesn't start until Monday lunchtime. Good idea if you ask me.
> 
> Plus they get a two hour lunch break.....or siesta. Yeah, right.


yeah, s, you can come with me when i move to spain next year... :wink:


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Homeskooled said:


> Many may be sheep, but even then they are well-meaning sheep. They just lack brains. Its up to us people who have them to shepherd them.


See, i get called an elitist when i say things like this but it's absolutely right.

Martin: To be perfectly honest, i would prefer not to work at all. Working is just so "not me". Actually, aside from being a well-financed writer, i was thinking the other day that the ideal job for me would probably be to work in one of those clandestine think tanks that come up with contingency answers to improbable and absurd questions. I think i could really get into that kind of stuff.

Beachgirl: Johnny Depp is cool.

Coop: Anytime, anywhere.

s.


----------



## The Wraith (Feb 2, 2006)

Not to sound arrogant - but I generally veiw people as idiots until the can prove otherwise, and I don't speak to very many people. Hence, ridding my life of the frustration of having to deal with insipid retorts like you have described. Once you stop expecting people to be intelligent , things become a lot less suprising, and a lot less prone to make you anxious.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Why do people have to prove to you that they're not idiots? Why can't we just act stupid and goofy, instead of having to act like know-it-alls 24/7? I'm telling you, I used to be one one of you guys. Where I thought I knew everything and everyone else was just stupid. But the older I get, the more I realize I don't know as much as I thought I did. And everytime I hear my brother or best friend go on their tangent about why is the world full of idiots, I just kind of laugh to myself. Because you can never know how smart someone is, certainly not these people you meet in passing and immediately pass off as an idiot. People can surprise you. You can learn a lot by listening to other peoples points of views sometimes. We're all different and we all come from different places and different worlds where everyone has different ideas and beliefs. It's all relative, and you can't say because this person thinks differently than you they're an idiot, because they're probably thinking the same thing about you. And that's my non-articulate, laymens rant on the subject. 8)


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

A worthy sentiment, Enngirl, but alas it just doesn't hold water. If you read my first post you'll see that it isn't that these people are thinking differently...it's that they aren't thinking at all. I mean...sure, maybe they're all so-called "idiot savants" or something and they're really good at some very specific task, thus compensating for their ineptitude in everything else...but i doubt it. I mean, i'm not saying that everybody should be good in the same things that i am or what not. I can appreciate that certain people have certain talents and are stronger in some areas than others. For example, i'm perfectly awful at math...even the simplest equations present an enormous amount of difficulty for me, and when i'm studying quantum physics i have to work extremely hard to understand most things as it's not my natural strength. But i'm not talking about this. I'm talking about the mindless rabble. The people who comprise the vast majority of the population. The sheep. And i'm sorry but most people in contemporary western society are, if not inherently stupid, have been bred thus through their environment, the media, and western decadence.

s.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I wasn't talking about some people are smarter in some areas than other. And what's funny is that 5 years ago, I would have completely thought less of your intelligence because you are weak in Math. That was my stupidity, thinking strength in Math was a sign of superior intelligence. I just get sick of these people who have negative attitudes and who walk around talking about how dumb everyone is, when we're all stupid given the right moment or the right issue. In someone elses eyes.


----------



## The Wraith (Feb 2, 2006)

enngirl5 said:


> Why do people have to prove to you that they're not idiots? Why can't we just act stupid and goofy, instead of having to act like know-it-alls 24/7? I'm telling you, I used to be one one of you guys. Where I thought I knew everything and everyone else was just stupid. But the older I get, the more I realize I don't know as much as I thought I did. And everytime I hear my brother or best friend go on their tangent about why is the world full of idiots, I just kind of laugh to myself. Because you can never know how smart someone is, certainly not these people you meet in passing and immediately pass off as an idiot. People can surprise you. You can learn a lot by listening to other peoples points of views sometimes. We're all different and we all come from different places and different worlds where everyone has different ideas and beliefs. It's all relative, and you can't say because this person thinks differently than you they're an idiot, because they're probably thinking the same thing about you. And that's my non-articulate, laymens rant on the subject. 8)


I didn't mean it to sound like I think everyone should be articulate, and well mannered all the time. I meant that if you are going to be an idiot at least do something entertaining. When I say that most people are idiots. I mean that in the sense that the majority of people seem to spout off about things they can't even grasp let alone pronounce.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Yeah, I see what you're saying Wraith. I'm just having a bad day. Dealing with idiots, lol. I have this class where I took a test last weekend. The professor announces today that the highest grade in her other class was a 72 and the lowest was a 30. This is an MBA class so I can assure you the people that got the 30 (these are group tests) actually tried hard and probably did a relatively good job. But this just confirms how I've always felt about essay classes and "thinking" classes in higher education. I don't like one persons opinion having a say in what grade I get on a test. That's why I've always preferred number classes (math, finance, etc). The answer is either right or wrong and theres nothing the teacher can do about it. But with essay type tests, the teacher uses his discretion on whether you're right or wrong. I haven't gotten my grade back but suffice it to say, it has completely ruined my weekend.


----------

